# Type of compressor for Film cleaning



## dnuzzomueller (Nov 2, 2012)

I have tried to use the search function to the best of my ability but have come up with no real answer so I have decided to submit to the knowledge of the forum.

I am currently working in a very small start-up company where we digitize old family photos and we are using a compressor in order to help us with the dusting.

Right now we are using a very small Husky all-in-one unit (Oil Free) and we are seeing a good amount of water in the airflow and we have installed a water separator in the line. I know that this set-up will never be perfect.

The real deal I am working with here is when we move into our new office. I am going to be responsible for creating a new compressor set-up for multiple stations (We only have one station at the moment). My biggest question is what type of compressor / filter brands / types would people here suggest?

I know that we don't need a high pressure system,a single stage sounds like it would be fine, 90 PSI is the max we use, roughly 10 CFM would be alright and anywhere between a 10 gallon to 30 gallon tank would suffice (These are all just what I have come across in my research, I am open to different suggestions).

Really what I am looking for is the best combination of factors in order to reduce oil and water in the air stream while trying to steer away from descant filters. On the note of oil I would probably prefer to stay away from oil based systems merely to remove the complication of filtering out the oil but from what I have seen the better compressors all use oil (Atleast within my price range)

So any compressor or filter recommendations would be greatly appreciated. I am trying to keep the compressor between 500$-1000$. This was one I was looking at:

CH VT6271

Filter


----------



## lunkhead (Mar 17, 2012)

that is an ok compreesor, but take a look at northrn tool and equipmnt item # 1592027, same specs, same money, but probably a much more durable machine, and the bigger tank may help dop more water out of system.
with any air system though you will need a drier filter in the main line near the tank, and also probably small filters and drop legs on the pipes at each station to catch all the moisture. And dont forget to drain the tank and filters as needed. sometimes weekly and somtimes daily, it just depends on your usage and how much moisture is in your air


----------



## dnuzzomueller (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks for the Suggestion lunkhead. I will look into that.

EDIT: Oh is there any reason you recommend the Ingersol? Just curious, I don't know anything about the brands and what is 'reliable'.


----------



## ferry (Nov 30, 2012)

lunkhead said:


> that is an ok compreesor, but take a look at northrn tool and equipmnt item # 1592027, same specs, same money, but probably a much more durable machine, and the bigger tank may help dop more water out of system.
> with any air system though you will need a drier filter in the main line near the tank, and also probably small filters and drop legs on the pipes at each station to catch all the moisture. And dont forget to drain the tank and filters as needed. sometimes weekly and somtimes daily, it just depends on your usage and how much moisture is in your air


I was facing the same problem. Thanks for your suggestion. Your idea would really help me.


----------

